# Hi Fi latest.



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Imagine arriving home in 1924/5 with this little beauty under your arm. The kids would love you to bits and you would be the talk of the street.
Radio Corporation of America Model 3A. Receives AM through all the band and uses a Horn Speaker.














Frank


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

frank said:


> Imagine arriving home in 1924/5 with this little beauty under your arm. The kids would love you to bits and you would be the talk of the street.
> Radio Corporation of America Model 3A. Receives AM through all the band and uses a Horn Speaker.
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff Frank,,,,,,,,,Merry Christmas........:thumbup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

frank said:


> Imagine arriving home in 1924/5 with this little beauty under your arm. The kids would love you to bits and you would be the talk of the street.
> Radio Corporation of America Model 3A. Receives AM through all the band and uses a Horn Speaker.
> 
> 
> ...


That was from the early days, when General Electric and Westinghouse, together formed the Radio Corporation of America.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Does it work? What frequency band does it pick up? Tell me more!


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

retiredsparktech said:


> That was from the early days, when General Electric and Westinghouse, together formed the Radio Corporation of America.


Rca was located in camden new jersey , the last time i've seen their factory it was abandon and in horrible shape, along with camden . Funny how they can go from making close to every tv and radio back then to nothing


----------

